# [SOLVED] Imon module crashes kernel when loaded

## Chris W

I am trying to switch to using the in-kernel modules for my remote control and vfd display needs.  I have kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r6.  I have built the kernel with module for the MCE remote that I use to control the machine and the imon module to provide an LCD interface for lcdproc (I don't use that remote).  There's also another, unused, remote interface on one of the DVB cards.

Kernel modules for the MCE and other remote load fine.  Attempting to load the imon module crashes Linux hard (no recovery other than hard reset):

```

# modprobe -v imon debug=1 

# Crash looks like:

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler input: iMON Panel, Knob and Mouse(15c2:ffdc) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input7

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler BUG: unable to handle kernel 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler NULL pointer dereference

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler at 000000d4

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler IP:

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f8a5046e>] rc_g_keycode_from_table+0x1e/0xe0 [rc_core]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler *pde = 00000000 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Oops: 0000 [#1] 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler PREEMPT 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input7/event7/uevent

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Modules linked in:

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler imon(+)

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler rc_rc6_mce

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler mceusb

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler netconsole

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler asb100

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler hwmon_vid

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler cx22702

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler dvb_pll

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler mt352

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler cx88_dvb

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler cx88_vp3054_i2c

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler nvidia(P)

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler rc_winfast

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler videobuf_dvb

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler cx8800

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler snd_via82xx

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler cx8802

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler cx88xx

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler rc_core

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler i2c_algo_bit

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler snd_ac97_codec

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler tveeprom

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler b44

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler btcx_risc

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ac97_bus

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler videobuf_dma_sg

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler snd_mpu401_uart

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ssb

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler i2c_viapro

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler videobuf_core

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler snd_rawmidi

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler mii

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [last unloaded: lirc_dev]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Pid: 2960, comm: input_id Tainted: P            2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #11

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler System Manufacturer System Name

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler /

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler A7V8X

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler EIP: 0060:[<f8a5046e>] EFLAGS: 00010002 CPU: 0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler EIP is at rc_g_keycode_from_table+0x1e/0xe0 [rc_core]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler EAX: 00000000 EBX: f6956c00 ECX: 00000008 EDX: 00000000

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ESI: 00000000 EDI: 00000000 EBP: f7007e60 ESP: f7007e30

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0000 SS: 0068

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Process input_id (pid: 2960, ti=f7006000 task=ebb5a580 task.ti=f6b42000)

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Stack:

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000001

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f7007e48

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler c101e63e

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f709ca80

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000097

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 0009ca80

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000000

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000086

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000082

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f6956c00

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000000

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000000

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f7007e70

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f883a59c

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f6956c00

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f6956c41

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f7007ef4

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f883a6dc

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler c132d67f

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00000004

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f6885b20

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler fa6de004

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f5c9c008

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f5c9c000

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Call Trace:

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c101e63e>] ? T.855+0x2e/0x50

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f883a59c>] imon_remote_key_lookup+0x1c/0x70 [imon]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f883a6dc>] imon_incoming_packet+0x5c/0xe10 [imon]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c132d67f>] ? pci_read+0x2f/0x40

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<fa6de004>] ? _nv004358rm+0x24/0x70 [nvidia]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<fa6de030>] ? _nv004358rm+0x50/0x70 [nvidia]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c124ad63>] ? __ata_qc_complete+0x73/0x110

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c125dffd>] ? ata_hsm_qc_complete+0x9d/0x110

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f883b563>] usb_rx_callback_intf0+0x63/0x70 [imon]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c12853bc>] ? uhci_free_urb_priv+0x9c/0xb0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c126e1c8>] usb_hcd_giveback_urb+0x48/0xb0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c128545e>] uhci_giveback_urb+0x8e/0x220

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1285a86>] uhci_scan_schedule+0x396/0x9a0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1287e41>] uhci_irq+0x91/0x170

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c126d961>] usb_hcd_irq+0x21/0x60

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10501ee>] handle_IRQ_event+0x2e/0xc0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10166ad>] ? ack_apic_level+0x3d/0x100

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1052180>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x0/0xf0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10521df>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x5f/0xf0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler <IRQ> 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c100430a>] ? do_IRQ+0x3a/0xb0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c106fcd2>] ? vma_prio_tree_insert+0x22/0xd0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1003169>] ? common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c101926d>] ? do_page_fault+0x15d/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c107a70f>] ? do_mmap_pgoff+0x24f/0x2f0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10861b7>] ? filp_close+0x47/0x70

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1086249>] ? sys_close+0x69/0xe0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019110>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c13ca0b4>] ? error_code+0x58/0x60

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019110>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Code: 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ff 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ff 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 8d 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 74 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 26 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 8d 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler bc 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 27 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 55 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 89 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler e5 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 57 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 56 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 53 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 83 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ec 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 24 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 89 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 45 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler e8 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 9c 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 8f 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 45 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ec 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler fa 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 89 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler e0 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 25 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler e0 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ff 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ff 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ff 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 40 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 14 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 8b 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 45 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler e8 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler syslog-ng[10871]: Error processing log message: <8b> 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 80 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler d4 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 00 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 89 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler c3 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 89 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 45 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler f0 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 4b 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 78 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 38 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 8b 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 45 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler e8 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 31 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler c9 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 8b 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler b0 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler EIP: [<f8a5046e>] 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler rc_g_keycode_from_table+0x1e/0xe0 [rc_core]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler SS:ESP 0068:f7007e30

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler CR2: 00000000000000d4

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler ---[ end trace 741d9f9c7abad918 ]---

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Pid: 2960, comm: input_id Tainted: P      D     2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #11

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler Call Trace:

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c13c7c78>] ? panic+0x61/0x145

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10057f0>] ? oops_begin+0x0/0x40

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1018dce>] ? no_context+0xbe/0x150

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1018eef>] ? __bad_area_nosemaphore+0x8f/0x130

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019212>] ? do_page_fault+0x102/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1018fa2>] ? bad_area_nosemaphore+0x12/0x20

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c101936b>] ? do_page_fault+0x25b/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1286c66>] ? uhci_alloc_td+0x16/0x40

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c103fa15>] ? T.298+0x15/0x1b0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019110>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c13ca0b4>] ? error_code+0x58/0x60

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019110>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f8a5046e>] ? rc_g_keycode_from_table+0x1e/0xe0 [rc_core]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c101e63e>] ? T.855+0x2e/0x50

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f883a59c>] ? imon_remote_key_lookup+0x1c/0x70 [imon]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f883a6dc>] ? imon_incoming_packet+0x5c/0xe10 [imon]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c132d67f>] ? pci_read+0x2f/0x40

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<fa6de004>] ? _nv004358rm+0x24/0x70 [nvidia]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<fa6de030>] ? _nv004358rm+0x50/0x70 [nvidia]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c124ad63>] ? __ata_qc_complete+0x73/0x110

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c125dffd>] ? ata_hsm_qc_complete+0x9d/0x110

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<f883b563>] ? usb_rx_callback_intf0+0x63/0x70 [imon]

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c12853bc>] ? uhci_free_urb_priv+0x9c/0xb0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c126e1c8>] ? usb_hcd_giveback_urb+0x48/0xb0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c128545e>] ? uhci_giveback_urb+0x8e/0x220

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1285a86>] ? uhci_scan_schedule+0x396/0x9a0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1287e41>] ? uhci_irq+0x91/0x170

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c126d961>] ? usb_hcd_irq+0x21/0x60

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10501ee>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x2e/0xc0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10166ad>] ? ack_apic_level+0x3d/0x100

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1052180>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x0/0xf0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10521df>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x5f/0xf0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler <IRQ> 

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c100430a>] ? do_IRQ+0x3a/0xb0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c106fcd2>] ? vma_prio_tree_insert+0x22/0xd0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1003169>] ? common_interrupt+0x29/0x30

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c101926d>] ? do_page_fault+0x15d/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c107a70f>] ? do_mmap_pgoff+0x24f/0x2f0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c10861b7>] ? filp_close+0x47/0x70

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1086249>] ? sys_close+0x69/0xe0

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019110>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x420

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c13ca0b4>] ? error_code+0x58/0x60

Jul 11 11:36:40 kepler [<c1019110>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x420

```

It's not pretty  :Sad:    I have unloaded all legacy LIRC modules for the attempt above, but it happens with a clean boot that has never seen the legacy modules.   I can reproduce it with 2.6.39-gentoo-r2 and vanilla 2.6.39.2.

The device concerned:

```

 # lsusb -v -d 15c2:ffdc

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 15c2:ffdc SoundGraph Inc. iMON PAD Remote Controller

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x15c2 SoundGraph Inc.

  idProduct          0xffdc iMON PAD Remote Controller

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           41

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         0 (Defined at Interface level)

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      ** UNRECOGNIZED:  09 21 00 01 00 01 22 25 00

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

Relevant bit of the config file:

```

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_RC_CORE=m

CONFIG_LIRC=m

CONFIG_RC_MAP=m

# CONFIG_IR_NEC_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_RC5_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_RC6_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_JVC_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_SONY_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_RC5_SZ_DECODER is not set

# CONFIG_IR_LIRC_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_IR_ENE is not set

CONFIG_IR_IMON=m

CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB=m

# CONFIG_IR_NUVOTON is not set

# CONFIG_IR_STREAMZAP is not set

# CONFIG_IR_WINBOND_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_RC_LOOPBACK is not set

```

Emerge info:

```

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-TM-_XP_2400+-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 Jul 2011 23:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.5.4-r4, 2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.1-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6::<unknown repository>, 1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.6.3::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r1::<unknown repository>, 1.8.5-r3::<unknown repository>, 1.9.6-r2::<unknown repository>, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.3.4, 4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl alsa apache2 audiofile berkdb bzip2 cddb cli cracklib crypt curl cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd encode expat faad flac gdbm gif glut gmp gpm iconv idn imlib jpeg lcms lirc logrotate mhash mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png posix pppd python qt3 quicktime readline session speex spell sse ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x86 xine xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="imon" LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Has anybody had, and solved, this same problem?

----------

## Chris W

After a bit of digital spelunking with the kernel module maintainer the bug has been found and fixed.  A patch can be found in the Linux Kernel Mailing Lists thread below.

http://news.gmane.org/find-root.php?message_id=%3c4E1B978C.2030407%40psychogeeks.com%3e

It won't show up in the kernel until 3.0.x (probably too late for 3.0.0).

----------

